# Duel #2



## Verbal (Jan 5, 2006)

Here's the link to the voting thread

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/s...ad.php?t=38594

Okay, here it goes... you have one hour from this minute to take five pictures, one from each category.  You will have a ten minute grace period, in case of uploading problems.

The categories are:

-Instruments/music
-Computers (anything related)
-Books
-Bathroom accesories
-Stationary/office supplies (pens, pencils, paper, stamps, staples, etc.)

When you have your pictures, upload them and post them in this thread.  
Good luck, and happy dueling!


----------



## Verbal (Jan 5, 2006)

BUMP!  No one's even looked, so y'all better hurry up...


----------



## darin3200 (Jan 5, 2006)

I see it! Let's do this thing!


----------



## Verbal (Jan 5, 2006)

I hope people found this, lol... message me or post if you found it late, and we'll extend the time limit a little bit.  This isn't exactly set in stone. =P


----------



## FlightShadow (Jan 5, 2006)

dangit only 40 minutes left *hurry hurry*

I was off un-clogging a toilet before I looked at this thread... I missed the best shot for that category!  Mabye I can clog it again.......


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 5, 2006)

i saw it... actually i'm already pretty done, i'll see what the pics look like on screen and i'll probably need to reshoot.

I just can't wait to see what everybody comes up with!


----------



## Peanuts (Jan 5, 2006)

Having fun everyone


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 5, 2006)

yeah, baby


----------



## jcharcalla (Jan 5, 2006)

Ok this is way harder than I had expected it to be!


----------



## Verbal (Jan 5, 2006)

I'm torn between two shots for the book category!  UGH!!! eeny meeny miney mo...


----------



## darin3200 (Jan 5, 2006)

Done with pics, now just some post-processing


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Jan 5, 2006)

I thought it was a photography duel not a Photoshop duel?


----------



## Verbal (Jan 5, 2006)

PlasticSpanner said:
			
		

> I thought it was a photography duel not a Photoshop duel?



With digital photography, photoshopping is implied.  You gotta at least add a border... or convert to b/w.  It's not like a "superimposing" contest, lol.


----------



## LittleMan (Jan 5, 2006)

I'm done.... uploading now! :thumbup:


----------



## Andrea K (Jan 5, 2006)

Instruments/music







Computers






Books






Bathroom Accessories






Stationary/Office Supplies






Do I get extra credit for being early???


Hope you guys like 'em, I sure had a great time takin' 'em!


----------



## Verbal (Jan 5, 2006)

Here are my entrees.

1)
My Epiphone guitar... very dusty, and I didn't have time to clean!




2)
My Creative speakers (5.1 surround sound, baby!)




3)
My personal favorite.  This is my dad's Bible, given him to his sister the day he joined the Air Force.  His sister passed away two years ago, so this is special to us.




4)
My toothbrush (this is a new one)




5)
A pen/pencil set I got from my parents for Christmas


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 5, 2006)

same here... photobucket is TOO slow


----------



## darin3200 (Jan 5, 2006)

Cool stuff andreag, you get extra credit if I do


----------



## darin3200 (Jan 5, 2006)

Alexandra said:
			
		

> same here... photobucket is TOO slow


hehehe, I've got my own website, hehehe


----------



## Verbal (Jan 5, 2006)

darin3200 said:
			
		

> hehehe, I've got my own website, hehehe



Less talk more pictures


----------



## LittleMan (Jan 5, 2006)

-Instruments/music





Title: The Red Violin
Natural Light, not much photoshop used.


 -Computers (anything related)




Title: Old school
I had to go searching for this guy.


 -Books




Title: TPF
Notice what the letters spell out to. 


 -Bathroom accesories




Title: They look at me strange when I take photos in the bathroom. :lmao:


 -Stationary/office supplies (pens, pencils, paper, stamps, staples, etc.)




Title: Not my drawer!

Well, this was a lot of fun!
aaaand look... 5 minutes to spare! :mrgreen:


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 5, 2006)

the freakin' ********* said:
			
		

> hehehe, I've got my own website, hehehe


 
screw you.


----------



## darin3200 (Jan 5, 2006)

-Instruments/music





-Computers (anything related)





-Books





-Bathroom accesories





-Stationary/office supplies (pens, pencils, paper, stamps, staples, etc.)


----------



## darin3200 (Jan 5, 2006)

Alexandra said:
			
		

> screw you.


Don't talk that way to littleman!


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 5, 2006)

darin3200 said:
			
		

> Don't talk that way to littleman!


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 5, 2006)

photobucket is KILLING me.
I'll probably be a bit late, here... sorry


----------



## darin3200 (Jan 5, 2006)

Are you on dial-up? You can always use my site if you need to.


----------



## Verbal (Jan 5, 2006)

Alexandra said:
			
		

> photobucket is KILLING me.
> I'll probably be a bit late, here... sorry



Don't worry about it.












( :greenpbl: just for good measure )


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 5, 2006)

ok, here it is:

Instruments:





Computer:





Books:





Bathroom:





Office stuff:


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 5, 2006)

darin3200 said:
			
		

> Are you on dial-up? You can always use my site if you need to.


Thanks, well it's all right now, just had to open a second PhotoB window... strange enough


----------



## clarinetJWD (Jan 5, 2006)

Uploading now.

My internet is being funny, so it'll be a few minutes.


----------



## jcharcalla (Jan 5, 2006)

that was close.

computers





Bathroom




Music




Office




books


----------



## darin3200 (Jan 5, 2006)

You will have to be disqualifed for being 1 min late


----------



## FlightShadow (Jan 5, 2006)

K

Music





Computers





Books (that's a candycane in his mouth, not a cigarette...)





Bathroom :mrgreen:








Office


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 5, 2006)

didn't verb say we had 10 mins of grace?
:greenpbl:


----------



## woodsac (Jan 5, 2006)

I'm glad you said so...cause I *did *start late!


----------



## Verbal (Jan 5, 2006)

Alexandra said:
			
		

> didn't verb say we had 10 mins of grace?
> :greenpbl:



Yes ma'am


----------



## darin3200 (Jan 5, 2006)

Alexandra said:
			
		

> didn't verb say we had 10 mins of grace?
> :greenpbl:


sssssssshhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, be quiet!
However, for a small "donation" to my paypal account I think we can let it slide


----------



## jcharcalla (Jan 5, 2006)

Wow I have 4 pc's on my desk and 15 in the house and I think I hate my computer picture the most. Maybe I should have wne old school and busted out the Amiga in the basement.


----------



## clarinetJWD (Jan 5, 2006)

here we go:
1.  Music





2.  Computers





3.  Books





4.  Bathroom Accessories





5.  Office Supplies





I did my best.  Boy was that fun...


----------



## Andrea K (Jan 5, 2006)

The little guy's already learning precalc!


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 5, 2006)

darin3200 said:
			
		

> sssssssshhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, be quiet!
> However, for a small "donation" to my paypal account I think we can let it slide


I'm willing to give you a whole fistful of peanuts and share the beer that goes along


----------



## MommyOf4Boys (Jan 5, 2006)

Bathroom





Books





Office supplies





Computer


----------



## Verbal (Jan 5, 2006)

Is everyone in?  I believe our grace period is long up... Woodsac, you gettin' yours up?


----------



## darin3200 (Jan 5, 2006)

Alexandra said:
			
		

> I'm willing to give you a whole fistful of peanuts and share the beer that goes along


..............or we use the money I get to buy peanuts and beer, that sounds better


----------



## clarinetJWD (Jan 5, 2006)

darin3200 said:
			
		

> ..............or we use the money I get to buy peanuts and beer, that sounds better


mmm... Peanuts and beer...


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 5, 2006)

darin3200 said:
			
		

> ..............or we use the money I get to buy peanuts and beer, that sounds better


But YOU will have to drive all the way up to montreal.
...Unless you know another place where we underage drinkers can have a 6 pack...


----------



## woodsac (Jan 5, 2006)

I bombed this one! Started too late and juggled the baby the whole time. But...I didn't drop him :mrgreen: Only got four of the five. I'm ebarassed to say, but I spent almost 15 minutes, shooting in the kitchen...and kitchen stuff wasn't even on the list!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Oh well...it was fun.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 5, 2006)

clarinetJWD said:
			
		

> mmm... Peanuts and beer...


*making the link with Brittany-Peanuts*
*slap!*
You better treat her better than that!


----------



## Verbal (Jan 5, 2006)

Alexandra said:
			
		

> You better treat her better than that!



I second that!  *growls*


----------



## bace (Jan 5, 2006)

That's a tough one to call.

I'm bias though.

Alex wins.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 5, 2006)

bace said:
			
		

> That's a tough one to call.
> 
> I'm bias though.
> 
> Alex wins.


:hugs: 
Listen to him, people, for he speaks truth of the prophet's mind.
(no biblical quote right now, but i'll sure find one... *looks for the bible fast*)


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 5, 2006)

Verb, maybe you should add the link to the voting thread in the first post..? then i'll delete this.
Meanwhile:
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=38594


----------



## bace (Jan 5, 2006)

you're bible thumber?

Verbal wins.


----------



## Verbal (Jan 5, 2006)

Alexandra said:
			
		

> Verb, maybe you should add the link to the voting thread in the first post..? then i'll delete this.
> Meanwhile:
> http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=38594



Ah yes, thanks Alex!


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 5, 2006)

bace said:
			
		

> you're bible thumber?
> 
> Verbal wins.


huh, actually i'm not. I just know one long quote because it was in "Pulp Fiction" and i've seen the movie 20 times at least...
And I still win.


----------



## Verbal (Jan 5, 2006)

bace said:
			
		

> you're bible thumber?
> 
> Verbal wins.



Ha, actually I'm the Bible Thumper.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 5, 2006)

How 'bout we get it tie and watch pulp fiction?


----------



## Verbal (Jan 5, 2006)

Alexandra said:
			
		

> How 'bout we get it tie and watch pulp fiction?



Sounds good!  You bring the popcorn, I'll bring the Peanuts... lol =P


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 5, 2006)




----------



## bace (Jan 5, 2006)

Am I invited?


----------



## Verbal (Jan 5, 2006)

bace said:
			
		

> Am I invited?



NO


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 5, 2006)

I bet you wouldn't mind having some peanuts, eh?
*slap*
Learn your manners!!!


----------



## bace (Jan 5, 2006)

Verbal said:
			
		

> NO




pffftt.

bible thumper.


----------



## Verbal (Jan 5, 2006)

bace said:
			
		

> bible thumper.



YOU NEED JESUS! *throws a Bible at Bace*


----------



## Peanuts (Jan 5, 2006)

Alexandra said:
			
		

> *making the link with Brittany-Peanuts*
> *slap!*
> You better treat her better than that!


 
Peanuts and beer eh?


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 5, 2006)

Peanuts said:
			
		

> Peanuts and beer eh?


the perfect match???


----------



## JonMikal (Jan 5, 2006)

interesting thread. i enjoyed all the entries!


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 5, 2006)

:hail:
thx Jon!


----------



## Verbal (Jan 5, 2006)

Alexandra said:
			
		

> :hail:
> thx Jon!



Thank YOU!

(here we go again)


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 5, 2006)

I meant JonM...
But really, thank you Jon-Verb'!!!! you have great ideas, we had such a blast thanks to you


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Jan 5, 2006)

Gets pretty frantic in the chat room too when these are on!


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 5, 2006)

i'm not gonna get down to the level of getting in there. point ye fingers at verb and sing dumb songs to him


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Jan 5, 2006)

Verbal doesn't like me right now!


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 5, 2006)

PlasticSpanner said:
			
		

> Verbal doesn't like me right now!


I know.
He's jealous.


----------



## Verbal (Jan 5, 2006)

PlasticSpanner said:
			
		

> Verbal doesn't like me right now!



*evil grin*


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 6, 2006)

Too cool, folks. Voting is practically IMPOSSIBLE with all these contributions! WOW. You ARE busy at night (by the way: I woke at 3:30something and could not get back to sleep until way after 4 and was VERY MUCH thinking of you all running through your houses taking photos! )


----------



## jocose (Jan 6, 2006)

I'm definitely with the majority.  They are are awesome in their own ways...especially given the limited scope of the topics and the time constraint.  I think you all did an awesome job, and I'm SOOOOO glad I didn't participate!

Congrats to all!


----------



## LittleMan (Jan 6, 2006)

I think we should make this TPF Fight Club slightly smaller next time.  Maybe limit it to 3?

Just an idea..


----------



## Chiller (Jan 6, 2006)

WOw!!!...you guys/gals rocked!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 6, 2006)

LittleMan said:
			
		

> I think we should make this TPF Fight Club slightly smaller next time. Maybe limit it to 3?
> 
> Just an idea..


I'm not sure about 3... Maybe 5, what d'ya think? 

And thanks a lot to everybody who watched our nightly wanderings.


----------



## clarinetJWD (Jan 6, 2006)

Alexandra said:
			
		

> huh, actually i'm not. I just know one long quote because it was in "Pulp Fiction" and i've seen the movie 20 times at least...
> And I still win.


Look up the verse.  They made it up, it doesn't exist (I'm pretty sure)


----------



## Verbal (Jan 6, 2006)

clarinetJWD said:
			
		

> Look up the verse.  They made it up, it doesn't exist (I'm pretty sure)



It's heavily modified... it's nowhere near being acurate, but he kind of caught the gist.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 6, 2006)

clarinetJWD said:
			
		

> Look up the verse. They made it up, it doesn't exist (I'm pretty sure)


Ezekiel 25:17 I checked. Verb's right.
Thanks oh great bible thumper.


----------



## Meysha (Jan 6, 2006)

Wow verbal. what a cool idea this was! Looks like everyone really enjoyed it and took photos of things tbhey wouldn't normally find 'arty'. It's awesome.

Maybe you should do one every week or so.

Great work everyone too!!!


----------



## darin3200 (Jan 7, 2006)

LittleMan said:
			
		

> I think we should make this TPF Fight Club slightly smaller next time.  Maybe limit it to 3?
> 
> Just an idea..


That would be a cool idea


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 7, 2006)

darin3200 said:
			
		

> That would be a cool idea


wouldn't that be like... just too easy?
It's a challenge, guys. and a challenge is supposed to be challenging.


----------



## Peanuts (Jan 7, 2006)

Alexandra said:
			
		

> and a challenge is supposed to be challenging.


 
Eureka!


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 7, 2006)

just wait till i find some synonyms.


----------

